# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Memory Editing >  [Classic] 1.13.2.31882

## ndrax

ObjMgrPtr: Wow.exe + 0x231CED8
CameraBase: Wow.exe + 0x2535398
LocalPlayerGUID: Wow.exe + 0x26133D0
NameCache: Wow.exe + 0x1F48B28
TraceLine (World::Intersect): Wow.exe + 0x1139780
SpellHistory: Wow.exe + 0x2167820



```
public enum ClientOffsets : ulong
{
    FirstObjectOffset = 0x18,
    NextObjectOffset = 0x70,
}
```



```
public enum ObjectOffsets : ulong
{
    Type = 0x20,
    Pos_X = 0x1600,
    Pos_Y = 0x1604,
    Pos_Z = 0x1608,
    Rot = 0x1610,
    Guid = 0x58,
    UnitFields = 0x10,
}
```



```
public enum UnitOffsets : ulong
{
    Level = 0x134,
    Health = 0xDC,
    MaxHealth = 0xFC,
    Energy = 0xE4,  // mana, rage, or energy
    MaxEnergy = 0x104,  // mana, rage, or energy
}
```

----------


## fonillius

> ObjMgrPtr: Wow.exe + 0x231CED8
> CameraBase: Wow.exe + 0x2535398
> LocalPlayerGUID: Wow.exe + 0x26133D0
> NameCache: Wow.exe + 0x1F48B28
> TraceLine (World::Intersect): Wow.exe + 0x1139780
> SpellHistory: Wow.exe + 0x2167820
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This can be used to program bot for classic without unlocker? can you contact me in discord too: plafki#9538

----------


## mazer

```
playerTargetGUID = 0x217A8C0,
mouseOverGUID = 0x2534878,
CameraBase = 0x2535398,
CooldownPtr = 0x2167828,
GameBuild = 0x1BE875C,
GameReleaseDate = 0x1BE8768,
GameVersion = 0x1BE8754,
InGameFlag = 0x2534870,
IsLoadingOrConnecting = 0x220C780,
```

apparently NextObjectOffset can be 0x40 or 0x70?!

----------


## ChrisIsMe

> ```
> playerTargetGUID = 0x217A8C0,
> mouseOverGUID = 0x2534878,
> CameraBase = 0x2535398,
> CooldownPtr = 0x2167828,
> GameBuild = 0x1BE875C,
> GameReleaseDate = 0x1BE8768,
> GameVersion = 0x1BE8754,
> InGameFlag = 0x2534870,
> ...


One goes to the entity list (if from an entity) and one goes to the next object in the linked list.

----------


## ChrisIsMe

> This can be used to program bot for classic without unlocker? can you contact me in discord too: plafki#9538


This is only a small part, you need the cooldown list, aggro flags (possibly rewriting C_UnitReaction into your own code if external), spell power checks, health checks, buffs and debuffs. There's a lot to the equation even for a combat bot.

If you're going internal, it probably makes more sense to just export some bindings for the OM and such to a lua api, to just make an addon like you would with a lua unlock.

----------


## mazer

```
ActionBarFirstSlot = 0x2540670
```

----------


## charles420

Cvars Rebased 0x0 gotta fix output but close enough


```
cvarRegister_RegisterFunction at 0x222950
-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_accountList
 0x220A6B8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_g_accountUsesToken
 0x220A6C0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_playIntroMovie
 0x220A6C8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_raidOrBattleCount
 0x220A740-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_lastAddonVersion
 0x220A6D0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_
 0x220A8E8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_mouseSpeed
 0x220A8E0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Errors
 0x220A8F0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_lastCharacterIndex
 0x220A910-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_seenCharacterUpgradePopup
 0x220A6E0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_seenExpansionTrialPopup
 0x220A6E8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_seenConfigurationWarnings
 0x220A6F0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_skipStartGear
 0x220A6B0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_showLoadingScreenTips
 0x220A710-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_timingTestError
 0x220A760-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_launchAgent
 0x220A758-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_M2UseThreads
 0x220A918-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_M2UseInstancing
 0x220A920-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_M2UseLOD
 0x220A928-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_hwDetect
 0x221B748-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_maxFPSBk
 0x221B770-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_gxAdapter
 0x221B770-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_gxMaximize
 0x221B758-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_gxFullscreenResolution
 0x221B708-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_gxNewResolution
 0x221B710-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_gxAftermathEnabled
 0x221B778-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_graphicsQuality
 0x221B768-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_WorldTextScreenY
 0x2262C68-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_WorldTextCritScreenY
 0x2262C98-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_WorldTextRandomXY
 0x2262CA0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_WorldTextRandomZMin
 0x2262CA8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_WorldTextRandomZMax
 0x2262CB0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_WorldTextNonRandomZ
 0x2262CB8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_WorldTextRampPow
 0x2262C70-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_WorldTextRampPowCrit
 0x2262C78-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_WorldTextRampDuration
 0x2262C80-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_WorldTextScale
 0x2262C88-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_WeaponTrailUseGPUStrip
 0x2263358-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_gameTip
 0x2265618-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_PreemptiveCastEnable
 0x22820E0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_animFrameSkipLOD
 0x2282658-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_hotReloadModels
 0x2282660-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_forceLODCheck
 0x2282668-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_animFrameSkipLOD
 0x2282658-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_hotReloadModels
 0x2282660-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_forceLODCheck
 0x2282668-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_disableServerNagle
 0x2282B20-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_ObjectSelectionCircle
 0x22C3378-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_outlineMouseOverFadeDuration
 0x22C3378-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_outlineSelectionFadeDuration
 0x22C3380-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_pathSmoothing
 0x22C3610-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_flightAngleLookAhead
 0x22C3618-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cloakFixEnabled
 0x22C3620-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_DebugTorsoTwist
 0x22C3628-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_SplineOpt
 0x22C5428-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_persistMoveLogOnTransfer
 0x22C5430-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_movementMaxEventLateTime
 0x22C5438-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_movementMaxEventEarlyTime
 0x22C5440-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_smoothUnitPhasingDistThreshold
 0x22E9610-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_smoothUnitPhasingUnseenPurgatoryTimeMs
 0x22E9618-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_smoothUnitPhasingDestroyedPurgatoryTimeMs
 0x22E9620-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_smoothUnitPhasingActorPurgatoryTimeMs
 0x22E9628-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_smoothUnitPhasingEnableAlive
 0x22E9630-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_smoothUnitPhasingAliveTimeoutMs
 0x22E9638-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_ImpactModelCollisionRanged
 0x22F0370-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_ImpactModelCollisionMissile
 0x22F0378-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_bodyQuota
 0x22F0A70-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_streamingCameraMaxRadius
 0x247A928-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_streamingCameraLookAheadTime
 0x247A930-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_SoundPerf_VariationCap
 0x2481910-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_EnablePositionalLowPassFilter
 0x2481918-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_AmbienceHighpassDSPCutoff
 0x2481D30-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_AllyPlayerHighpassDSPCutoff
 0x2481D38-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_EnemyPlayerHighpassDSPCutoff
 0x2481D40-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_NPCHighpassDSPCutoff
 0x2481D48-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_NumChannels
 0x2482170-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_OutputDriverName
 0x2482180-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverIndex
 0x2482188-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName
 0x2482260-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverIndex
 0x2482268-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_DSPBufferSize
 0x2482278-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_OutputSampleRate
 0x2482190-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_EnableMixMode2
 0x24821A0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_ListenerAtCharacter
 0x24821F8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_EnableEmoteSounds
 0x2482200-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_ZoneMusicNoDelay
 0x2482208-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_EnableArmorFoleySoundForSelf
 0x2482210-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_EnableArmorFoleySoundForOthers
 0x2482218-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_EnablePetSounds
 0x2482220-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_FootstepSounds
 0x2482238-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_AlternateListener
 0x2482240-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_Sound_EnableSoundWhenGameIsInBG
 0x2482228-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_scriptProfile
 0x25344A0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_useHighResolutionUITextures
 0x2533648-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_chatClassColorOverride
 0x2534640-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_deselectOnClick
 0x25344B8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_autoClearAFK
 0x25344C0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_blockTrades
 0x25344C8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_blockChannelInvites
 0x25344D0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_autoLootDefault
 0x25344D8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_autoLootRate
 0x25344E0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_autoOpenLootHistory
 0x2533638-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_superTrackerDist
 0x2534780-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_spellBookSort
 0x2534788-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_interactOnLeftClick
 0x2534790-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_autoSelfCast
 0x25344F0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_stopAutoAttackOnTargetChange
 0x25344F8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_showTargetOfTarget
 0x2534500-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_showTargetCastbar
 0x2534508-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_showVKeyCastbar
 0x2534510-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_showVKeyCastbarOnlyOnTarget
 0x2534518-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_showVKeyCastbarSpellName
 0x2534520-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_doNotFlashLowHealthWarning
 0x2534528-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_minimapZoom
 0x2534540-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_minimapInsideZoom
 0x2534548-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_minimapAltitudeHintMode
 0x2534550-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_showMinimapClock
 0x2534558-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_scriptWarnings
 0x25344A8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_displayFreeBagSlots
 0x2534560-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_displayWorldPVPObjectives
 0x2534568-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_colorblindMode
 0x2534570-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_allowCompareWithToggle
 0x2534578-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_showHonorAsExperience
 0x25347E8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_mapAnimMinAlpha
 0x2534740-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_spamFilter
 0x2534580-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_showLootSpam
 0x2534588-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_chatBubbles
 0x2534590-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_chatBubblesParty
 0x2534598-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_removeChatDelay
 0x25345A0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_communitiesShowOffline
 0x25345A8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_guildMemberNotify
 0x25345B0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_guildRewardsUsable
 0x25345B8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_guildRewardsCategory
 0x25345C0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_lfgAutoFill
 0x25345C8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_twitterGetConfigTime
 0x2534800-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_twitterShortUrlLengthHttps
 0x2534808-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_twitterCharactersPerMedia
 0x2534810-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_showBuilderFeedback
 0x2534818-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_findYourselfInRaidOnlyInCombat
 0x25336A0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_findYourselfInBGOnlyInCombat
 0x25336A8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_findYourselfAnywhereOnlyInCombat
 0x25336B0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_findYourselfInRaid
 0x25336B8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_findYourselfInBG
 0x25336C0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_findYourselfAnywhere
 0x25336C8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_comboPointLocation
 0x25336D0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateTargetRadialPosition
 0x25336D8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_multiBarRightVerticalLayout
 0x25345D0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_floatingCombatTextCombatDamageStyle
 0x25345D8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_floatingCombatTextCombatDamageAllAutos
 0x2533640-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_floatingCombatTextCombatDamageDirectionalOffset
 0x25345E0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_floatingCombatTextCombatDamageDirectionalScale
 0x25345E8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_floatingCombatTextCombatLogPeriodicSpells
 0x25345F0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_floatingCombatTextPetMeleeDamage
 0x25345F8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_floatingCombatTextPetSpellDamage
 0x2534600-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_enableFloatingCombatText
 0x2534608-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_showDispelDebuffs
 0x2534538-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_showToastBroadcast
 0x2534760-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_showToastFriendRequest
 0x2534768-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_showToastConversation
 0x2534750-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_showToastClubInvitation
 0x2534770-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_alwaysShowBlizzardGroupsTab
 0x2533670-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_showToastWindow
 0x2533678-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_showNewbieTips
 0x2534778-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_calendarShowDarkmoon
 0x2534618-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_calendarShowBattlegrounds
 0x2534620-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_calendarShowLockouts
 0x2534628-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateShowEnemyMinions
 0x2534650-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateShowFriendlyMinions
 0x2534688-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateShowDebuffsOnFriendly
 0x25346B8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_enablePVPNotifyAFK
 0x25346C8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_auctionDisplayOnCharacter
 0x25346C0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_currencyTokensUnused1
 0x25346D8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_currencyTokensUnused2
 0x25346E0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_currencyTokensBackpack1
 0x25346E8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_currencyTokensBackpack2
 0x25346F0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_currencyCategoriesCollapsed
 0x25346F8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_predictedHealth
 0x2534700-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_lfdSelectedDungeons
 0x2534718-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_pvpSelectedRoles
 0x2534720-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_lfgListSearchLanguages
 0x2534728-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_lastTalkedToGM
 0x2534730-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_minimapTrackedInfov2
 0x2534748-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_petJournalTypeFilters
 0x2534798-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_petJournalSourceFilters
 0x25347A0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_petJournalSort
 0x25347A8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_mountJournalGeneralFilters
 0x25347B0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_mountJournalSourcesFilter
 0x25347B8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_toyBoxCollectedFilters
 0x25347C0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_heirloomSourceFilters
 0x25347C8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_transmogrifySourceFilters
 0x25347D0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_wardrobeSourceFilters
 0x25347D8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_wardrobeSetsFilters
 0x25347E0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_NonEmitterCombatRange
 0x25347F0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_showSpectatorTeamCircles
 0x2533690-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_flashErrorMessageRepeats
 0x2533698-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_garrisonCompleteTalent
 0x2534828-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_AllowDangerousScripts
 0x2534838-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_EnableBlinkApplicationIcon
 0x2534840-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_lastSelectedClubId
 0x2534848-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_uiScale
 0x2534648-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_useHighResolutionUITextures
 0x2533648-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_chatClassColorOverride
 0x2534640-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateTargetBehindMaxDistance
 0x2534BF8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateMotion
 0x2534C00-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateMotionSpeed
 0x2534C08-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateOverlapH
 0x2534C10-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateOverlapV
 0x2534C18-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateGlobalScale
 0x2534C20-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateMaxScale
 0x2534C38-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateLargerScale
 0x2534C40-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateMinScaleDistance
 0x2534C30-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateMaxScaleDistance
 0x2534C48-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateMinAlpha
 0x2534C50-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateMaxAlpha
 0x2534C58-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateMinAlphaDistance
 0x2534C68-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateMaxAlphaDistance
 0x2534C70-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateSelectedScale
 0x2534C78-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateSelectedAlpha
 0x2534C80-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateNotSelectedAlpha
 0x2534C88-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_clampTargetNameplateToScreen
 0x2534C90-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateSelfScale
 0x2534C98-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateSelfAlpha
 0x2534CA0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateSelfBottomInset
 0x2534CA8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateSelfTopInset
 0x2534CB0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateOtherBottomInset
 0x2534CB8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateOtherTopInset
 0x2534CC0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateLargeBottomInset
 0x2534CC8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_nameplateLargeTopInset
 0x2534CD0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_NamePlateHorizontalScale
 0x2534CE0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_NameplatePersonalShowWithTarget
 0x2534CF0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_NameplatePersonalHideDelaySeconds
 0x2534CF8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_NameplatePersonalHideDelayAlpha
 0x2534D00-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_TargetPriorityAllowAnyOnScreen
 0x2535488-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_TargetPriorityHoldHighlightDelay
 0x2535490-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_TargetPriorityCombatLock
 0x2535498-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_TargetPriorityCombatLockHighlight
 0x25354A0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_TargetPriorityCombatLockContextualRelaxation
 0x25354A8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_TargetPriorityPvp
 0x25354B0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_TargetPriorityPvpLock
 0x25354B8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_TargetPriorityPvpLockHighlight
 0x25354C0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_TargetPriorityValueBank
 0x25354C8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_TargetPriorityContinueFromManualTarget
 0x25354D0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_TargetPriorityAutoTargetIgnoreWindow
 0x25354D8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_TargetPriorityFrustumPullInSides
 0x25354E0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_TargetPriorityFrustumPullInTop
 0x25354E8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_TargetPriorityFrustumPullInBot
 0x25354F8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_incompleteQuestPriorityThresholdDelta
 0x2542E88-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_runeSpentFadeTime
 0x2543848-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_autojoinBGVoice
 0x2581B40-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_PushToTalkSound
 0x2581B48-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_VoiceOutputVolume
 0x2581B58-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_VoiceInputVolume
 0x2581B78-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_VoiceVADSensitivity
 0x2581B68-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_VoiceOutputDevice
 0x2581B60-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_VoiceEnableWhenGameIsInBG
 0x2581B70-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_VoicePushToTalkKeybind
 0x2581B88-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_VoiceSelfDeafened
 0x2581B90-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_VoiceSelfMuted
 0x2581B98-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_VoiceChatMasterVolumeScale
 0x2581BA0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_enableWowMouse
 0x2584B40-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraSavedVehicleDistance
 0x25870C0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraSavedPetBattleDistance
 0x25870D0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraBobbing
 0x2587110-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_test_cameraHeadMovementStrength
 0x2587120-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_test_cameraHeadMovementRangeScale
 0x2587130-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_test_cameraHeadMovementMovingStrength
 0x2587160-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_test_cameraHeadMovementStandingStrength
 0x2587140-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_test_cameraHeadMovementMovingDampRate
 0x2587150-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_test_cameraHeadMovementStandingDampRate
 0x2587170-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_test_cameraHeadMovementFirstPersonDampRate
 0x2587180-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_test_cameraHeadMovementDeadZone
 0x2587190-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_test_cameraDynamicPitch
 0x25871A0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_test_cameraDynamicPitchBaseFovPad
 0x25871B0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_test_cameraDynamicPitchBaseFovPadDownScale
 0x25871D0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_test_cameraDynamicPitchSmartPivotCutoffDist
 0x25871E0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_test_cameraOverShoulder
 0x25871F0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_test_cameraTargetFocusEnemyEnable
 0x2587200-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_test_cameraTargetFocusEnemyStrengthPitch
 0x2587210-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_test_cameraTargetFocusEnemyStrengthYaw
 0x2587220-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_test_cameraTargetFocusInteractStrengthPitch
 0x2587240-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_test_cameraTargetFocusInteractStrengthYaw
 0x2587250-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraSmoothPitch
 0x2587350-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraSmoothYaw
 0x2587360-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraSmoothStyle
 0x2587380-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraSmoothTrackingStyle
 0x2587390-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraCustomViewSmoothing
 0x2587370-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraTerrainTilt
 0x2587810-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraTerrainTiltTimeMin
 0x2587820-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraTerrainTiltTimeMax
 0x2588190-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraWaterCollision
 0x25881A0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraHeightIgnoreStandState
 0x25881B0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraPivot
 0x25881C0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraPivotDYMin
 0x25881E0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraDive
 0x25881F0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraSurfacePitch
 0x2588200-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraSubmergePitch
 0x2588210-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraPitchSmoothMin
 0x2588230-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraYawSmoothMin
 0x2588250-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraYawSmoothMax
 0x2588260-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraSmoothTimeMin
 0x2588270-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_cameraSmoothTimeMax
 0x2588280-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_farclip
 0x25FB290-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_projectedTextures
 0x25FB2E8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_preloadStreamingDistObject
 0x25FB320-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_preloadLoadingDistTerrain
 0x25FB328-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_preloadLoadingDistObject
 0x25FB330-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_minimapPortalMax
 0x25FB3E0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_lodObjectCullSize
 0x25FB3B8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_lodObjectMinSize
 0x25FB3C8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_lodObjectFadeScale
 0x25FB3D0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_RAIDsettingsEnabled
 0x25FB3D8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_RAIDlodObjectCullSize
 0x25FB438-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_RAIDlodObjectCullDist
 0x25FB580-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_RAIDlodObjectMinSize
 0x25FB588-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_RAIDlodObjectFadeScale
 0x25FB590-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_graphicsTextureFiltering
 0x25FB4E0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_graphicsProjectedTextures
 0x25FB4E8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_graphicsEnvironmentDetail
 0x25FB4F0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_graphicsGroundClutter
 0x25FB4F8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_graphicsShadowQuality
 0x25FB500-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_graphicsLiquidDetail
 0x25FB508-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_graphicsParticleDensity
 0x25FB518-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_graphicsSSAO
 0x25FB520-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_raidGraphicsTextureResolution
 0x25FB528-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_raidGraphicsTextureFiltering
 0x25FB530-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_raidGraphicsProjectedTextures
 0x25FB538-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_raidGraphicsEnvironmentDetail
 0x25FB540-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_raidGraphicsGroundClutter
 0x25FB548-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_raidGraphicsShadowQuality
 0x25FB550-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_raidGraphicsLiquidDetail
 0x25FB558-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_raidGraphicsSunshafts
 0x25FB560-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_raidGraphicsParticleDensity
 0x25FB568-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_raidGraphicsSSAO
 0x25FB570-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_shadowScissor
 0x2606C00-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_shadowInstancing
 0x2606C08-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_sceneOcclusionEnable
 0x26110C8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_disableAutoRealmSelect
 0x26116D0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_initialRealmListTimeout
 0x26116D8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_webChallengeURLTimeout
 0x26116E0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_auroraClientRequestSuffix
 0x2612B90-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_assaoRadius
 0x26B1568-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_assaoShadowMult
 0x26B1570-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_assaoShadowPower
 0x26B1578-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_assaoShadowClamp
 0x26B1580-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_assaoHorizonAngleThresh
 0x26B1588-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_assaoFadeOutFrom
 0x26B1590-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_assaoAdaptiveQualityLimit
 0x26B15A0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_assaoBlurPassCount
 0x26B15A8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_assaoSharpness
 0x26B15B0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_assaoTemporalSSAngleOffset
 0x26B15B8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_assaoTemporalSSRadiusOffset
 0x26B15C0-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_assaoDetailShadowStrength
 0x26B15C8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_ssaoMagicThresholdLow
 0x26B15D8-- Renamed --:  -> s_Cvar_ssaoMagicThresholdHigh
 0x26B15E0
```

Lua Rebased 0x0


```
MakeNameEx(0xFBDCE0, "Script_AbandonSkill", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDED750, "Script_AcceptBattlefieldPort", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF65D10, "Script_AcceptDuel", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEFDB30, "Script_AcceptTrade", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x108EF70, "Script_AscendStop", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE60B80, "Script_BNGetDisplayName", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE60CA0, "Script_BNGetFriendInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE60D50, "Script_BNGetFriendInfoByID", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE60AB0, "Script_BNGetInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE61120, "Script_BNGetNumFriendGameAccounts", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE60C20, "Script_BNGetNumFriends", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x195600, "Script_BNSendSoR", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE60E00, "Script_BNSummonFriendByIndex", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF2AB90, "Script_BankButtonIDToInvSlotID", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x100D400, "Script_BuyGuildCharter", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEFBF70, "Script_BuyStableSlot", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x1C7C900, "Script_CONFUSE", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE38F10, "Script_C_AuthChallenge.Cancel", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE391B0, "Script_C_AuthChallenge.DidChallengeSucceed", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE39070, "Script_C_AuthChallenge.OnTabPressed", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE38E50, "Script_C_AuthChallenge.SetFrame", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE38EF0, "Script_C_AuthChallenge.Submit", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A5CD0, "Script_C_CharacterServices.ApplyLevelUp", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A5DC0, "Script_C_CharacterServices.ClearQueuedUpgrade", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A5E00, "Script_C_CharacterServices.DoesGUIDHavePendingFactionChange", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A5470, "Script_C_CharacterServices.GetFactionGroupByIndex", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A5DE0, "Script_C_CharacterServices.GetQueuedUpgradeGUID", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A5D90, "Script_C_CharacterServices.HasQueuedUpgrade", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A59F0, "Script_C_CharacterServices.IsLiveRegionAccountCopyEnabled", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A59D0, "Script_C_CharacterServices.IsLiveRegionCharacterCopyEnabled", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A59B0, "Script_C_CharacterServices.IsLiveRegionCharacterListEnabled", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A5990, "Script_C_CharacterServices.IsTrialBoostEnabled", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A5A10, "Script_C_CharacterServices.RequestManualUnrevoke", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A5A80, "Script_C_CharacterServices.TrialBoostCharacter", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A5EF0, "Script_C_CharacterServicesPublic.ShouldSeeControlPopup", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3837E0, "Script_C_Login.AttemptedLauncherLogin", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x195600, "Script_C_Login.CachedLogin", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x383860, "Script_C_Login.CancelLauncherLogin", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3834B0, "Script_C_Login.ClearLastError", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x195600, "Script_C_Login.DeleteCachedCredentials", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3835B0, "Script_C_Login.DisconnectFromServer", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x383900, "Script_C_Login.GetAccountSuspensionRemainingTime", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x383240, "Script_C_Login.GetAgreementLink", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x195600, "Script_C_Login.GetCachedCredentials", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x382930, "Script_C_Login.GetExtraAuthInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x382EA0, "Script_C_Login.GetGameAccounts", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x383140, "Script_C_Login.GetLastError", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3838B0, "Script_C_Login.GetLogonQueueInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x382DE0, "Script_C_Login.GetState", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x383870, "Script_C_Login.GetWaitQueueInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3837B0, "Script_C_Login.IsLauncherLogin", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x383800, "Script_C_Login.IsLoginReady", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x382540, "Script_C_Login.LauncherLogin", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3822A0, "Script_C_Login.Login", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x383960, "Script_C_Login.RequestAutoRealmJoin", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x382F60, "Script_C_Login.SelectGameAccount", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x383850, "Script_C_Login.SetAttemptedLauncherLogin", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x382C90, "Script_C_Login.SetCaptchaTexture", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x382B10, "Script_C_Login.SubmitCaptcha", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x382990, "Script_C_Login.SubmitExtraAuthInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFC9710, "Script_C_LootHistory.CanMasterLoot", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFC9570, "Script_C_LootHistory.GetExpiration", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFC9130, "Script_C_LootHistory.GetItem", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFC9110, "Script_C_LootHistory.GetNumItems", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFC9270, "Script_C_LootHistory.GetPlayerInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFC95C0, "Script_C_LootHistory.GiveMasterLoot", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFC94E0, "Script_C_LootHistory.SetExpiration", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEEC0A0, "Script_C_LossOfControl.GetEventInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEEC040, "Script_C_LossOfControl.GetNumEvents", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD71FA0, "Script_C_NamePlate.GetNamePlateEnemyClickThrough", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD722E0, "Script_C_NamePlate.GetNamePlateEnemyPreferredClickInsets", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD71DA0, "Script_C_NamePlate.GetNamePlateEnemySize", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD716C0, "Script_C_NamePlate.GetNamePlateForUnit", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD71F10, "Script_C_NamePlate.GetNamePlateFriendlyClickThrough", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD72230, "Script_C_NamePlate.GetNamePlateFriendlyPreferredClickInsets", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD71C20, "Script_C_NamePlate.GetNamePlateFriendlySize", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD71E80, "Script_C_NamePlate.GetNamePlateSelfClickThrough", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD72180, "Script_C_NamePlate.GetNamePlateSelfPreferredClickInsets", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD71AA0, "Script_C_NamePlate.GetNamePlateSelfSize", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD71830, "Script_C_NamePlate.GetNamePlates", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD716A0, "Script_C_NamePlate.GetNumNamePlateMotionTypes", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD72060, "Script_C_NamePlate.GetTargetClampingInsets", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD71F30, "Script_C_NamePlate.SetNamePlateEnemyClickThrough", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD72240, "Script_C_NamePlate.SetNamePlateEnemyPreferredClickInsets", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD71CA0, "Script_C_NamePlate.SetNamePlateEnemySize", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD71EA0, "Script_C_NamePlate.SetNamePlateFriendlyClickThrough", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD72190, "Script_C_NamePlate.SetNamePlateFriendlyPreferredClickInsets", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD71B20, "Script_C_NamePlate.SetNamePlateFriendlySize", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD71E20, "Script_C_NamePlate.SetNamePlateSelfClickThrough", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD720E0, "Script_C_NamePlate.SetNamePlateSelfPreferredClickInsets", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD719A0, "Script_C_NamePlate.SetNamePlateSelfSize", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD71FC0, "Script_C_NamePlate.SetTargetClampingInsets", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xED7F40, "Script_C_NewItems.ClearAll", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xED7DA0, "Script_C_NewItems.IsNewItem", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xED7E90, "Script_C_NewItems.RemoveNewItem", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x101BEE0, "Script_C_ProductChoice.GetChoices", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x101C4B0, "Script_C_ProductChoice.GetNumSuppressed", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x101C090, "Script_C_ProductChoice.GetProducts", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x101C3A0, "Script_C_ProductChoice.MakeSelection", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3AB560, "Script_C_RealmList.CanJoinTournamentRealms", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3AB600, "Script_C_RealmList.ClearRealmList", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3AB5B0, "Script_C_RealmList.ConnectToRealm", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3AAF00, "Script_C_RealmList.GetAvailableCategories", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3AB0A0, "Script_C_RealmList.GetCategoryInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3AB360, "Script_C_RealmList.GetRealmInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3AB1C0, "Script_C_RealmList.GetRealmsInCategory", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3AB060, "Script_C_RealmList.IsRealmListComplete", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3AB610, "Script_C_RealmList.RequestChangeRealmList", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5C0B0, "Script_C_RecruitAFriend.CheckEmailEnabled", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5C040, "Script_C_RecruitAFriend.GetRecruitInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5C040, "Script_C_RecruitAFriend.GetRecruitInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5C090, "Script_C_RecruitAFriend.IsSendingEnabled", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5BEB0, "Script_C_RecruitAFriend.SendRecruit", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x101E040, "Script_C_SecureTransfer.AcceptTrade", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x101E160, "Script_C_SecureTransfer.Cancel", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x101E0B0, "Script_C_SecureTransfer.GetMailInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x101E080, "Script_C_SecureTransfer.SendMail", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A5B10, "Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.GetLastSeenCharacterUpgradePopup", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A5B40, "Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.GetLastSeenExpansionTrialPopup", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A55A0, "Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.GetUpgradeDistributions", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A58C0, "Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.HasFreePromotionalUpgrade", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A5B70, "Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.HasSeenFreePromotionalUpgradePopup", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A5CE0, "Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.IsPurchaseIDPendingUpgrade", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A5ED0, "Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.QueryClassTrialBoostResult", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A5BA0, "Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.SetCharacterUpgradePopupSeen", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A5C00, "Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.SetExpansionTrialPopupSeen", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A5C60, "Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.SetPromotionalPopupSeen", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF84000, "Script_C_Social.GetLastItem", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF84080, "Script_C_Social.GetLastScreenshot", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF83EB0, "Script_C_Social.GetNumCharactersPerMedia", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF840A0, "Script_C_Social.GetScreenshotByIndex", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF83EE0, "Script_C_Social.GetTweetLength", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF83E60, "Script_C_Social.IsSocialEnabled", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF83470, "Script_C_Social.RegisterSocialBrowser", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF84150, "Script_C_Social.SetTextureToScreenshot", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF83540, "Script_C_Social.TwitterCheckStatus", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF83570, "Script_C_Social.TwitterConnect", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF835D0, "Script_C_Social.TwitterDisconnect", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF83E30, "Script_C_Social.TwitterGetMSTillCanPost", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF83740, "Script_C_Social.TwitterPostAchievement", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF83600, "Script_C_Social.TwitterPostMessage", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF83A30, "Script_C_Social.TwitterPostScreenshot", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x10C5D80, "Script_C_Timer.After", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x11057E0, "Script_C_Widget.IsFrameWidget", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x1105790, "Script_C_Widget.IsRenderableWidget", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x1105790, "Script_C_Widget.IsWidget", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E270, "Script_C_WowTokenGlue.CanVeteranBuy", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E240, "Script_C_WowTokenGlue.CheckVeteranTokenEligibility", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E150, "Script_C_WowTokenGlue.GetAccountRemainingGoldAmount", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5D7E0, "Script_C_WowTokenGlue.GetTokenCount", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DAD0, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.BuyToken", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DAD0, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.BuyToken", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E290, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.GetCommerceSystemStatus", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E290, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.GetCommerceSystemStatus", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5D8B0, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.GetCurrentMarketPrice", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5D8B0, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.GetCurrentMarketPrice", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DC20, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.GetGuaranteedPrice", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DC20, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.GetGuaranteedPrice", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E2D0, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.GetListedAuctionableTokenInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E2D0, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.GetListedAuctionableTokenInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E3F0, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.GetNumListedAuctionableTokens", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E3F0, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.GetNumListedAuctionableTokens", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E180, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.IsAuctionableWowToken", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E180, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.IsAuctionableWowToken", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E1E0, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.IsConsumableWowToken", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E1E0, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.IsConsumableWowToken", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5D970, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.SellToken", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5D970, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.SellToken", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E460, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.UpdateListedAuctionableTokens", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E460, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.UpdateListedAuctionableTokens", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5D830, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.UpdateMarketPrice", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5D830, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.UpdateMarketPrice", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5D7B0, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.UpdateTokenCount", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5D7B0, "Script_C_WowTokenPublic.UpdateTokenCount", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DDA0, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.CanRedeemForBalance", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DDA0, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.CanRedeemForBalance", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DDE0, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.CancelRedeem", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DDE0, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.CancelRedeem", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DB70, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.ConfirmBuyToken", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DB70, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.ConfirmBuyToken", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DA10, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.ConfirmSellToken", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DA10, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.ConfirmSellToken", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E490, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetBalanceRedeemAmount", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E490, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetBalanceRedeemAmount", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E090, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetBalanceRedemptionInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E090, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetBalanceRedemptionInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E040, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetGameTimeRedemptionInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E040, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetGameTimeRedemptionInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DC50, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetPriceLockDuration", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DC50, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetPriceLockDuration", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DD60, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetRemainingGameTime", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DD60, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetRemainingGameTime", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5D7E0, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetTokenCount", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5D7E0, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetTokenCount", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DFF0, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetValidRedemptionTypes", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DFF0, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetValidRedemptionTypes", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DFA0, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.IsRedemptionStillValid", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DFA0, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.IsRedemptionStillValid", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DC90, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.RedeemToken", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DC90, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.RedeemToken", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DE60, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.RedeemTokenConfirm", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5DE60, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.RedeemTokenConfirm", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E500, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.SetBalanceAmountString", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E500, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.SetBalanceAmountString", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E420, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.WillKickFromWorld", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5E420, "Script_C_WowTokenSecure.WillKickFromWorld", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFCD8D0, "Script_CalculateAuctionDeposit", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x109BDB0, "Script_CameraZoomIn", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x109BE30, "Script_CameraZoomOut", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD82760, "Script_CanBeRaidTarget", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD88F50, "Script_CanResetTutorials", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF80FD0, "Script_CanSignPetition", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF65D60, "Script_CancelDuel", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x10BB3E0, "Script_CancelPreloadingMovie", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A2B60, "Script_CheckKioskModeQuitKey", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A2AC0, "Script_CheckKioskModeRealmKey", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE8DC10, "Script_ClearSendMail", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD890F0, "Script_ClearTutorials", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFCDC00, "Script_ClickAuctionSellItemButton", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE8DC30, "Script_ClickSendMailItemButton", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEFE290, "Script_ClickTargetTradeButton", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEFDE90, "Script_ClickTradeButton", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFCD840, "Script_CloseAuctionHouse", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF2ADA0, "Script_CloseBankFrame", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEDBD30, "Script_CloseCraft", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x100D370, "Script_CloseGuildRegistrar", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE8DBF0, "Script_CloseMail", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE9CE60, "Script_CloseMerchant", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEFB5A0, "Script_ClosePetStables", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF80D80, "Script_ClosePetition", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF36330, "Script_CloseQuest", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF8B400, "Script_CloseTabardCreation", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEC0D20, "Script_CloseTaxiMap", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEFDE30, "Script_CloseTrade", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF00280, "Script_CloseTradeSkill", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF2B280, "Script_CloseTrainer", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF3CED0, "Script_CollapseAllFactionHeaders", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF3CE80, "Script_CollapseFactionHeader", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFBDD60, "Script_CollapseSkillHeader", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xA517E0, "Script_CombatLogAddFilter", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xA51D40, "Script_CombatLogAdvanceEntry", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xA51D00, "Script_CombatLogGetCurrentEntry", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xA51AB0, "Script_CombatLogGetNumEntries", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xA51A90, "Script_CombatLogGetRetentionTime", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xA517C0, "Script_CombatLogResetFilter", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xA51B50, "Script_CombatLogSetCurrentEntry", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xA51A30, "Script_CombatLogSetRetentionTime", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xED7FB0, "Script_ContainerIDToInventoryID", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x19A6A70, "Script_CreateFont", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x19A6AF0, "Script_CreateForbiddenFrame", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x19A6AE0, "Script_CreateFrame", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF0F4C0, "Script_CreateMacro", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x195600, "Script_DeleteGMTicket", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x108EFE0, "Script_DescendStop", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD9F050, "Script_DoesSpellExist", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x19A6B00, "Script_DoesTemplateExist", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x19A6900, "Script_EnumerateFrames", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFBDE20, "Script_ExpandSkillHeader", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x1C7C910, "Script_FEAR", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF3CD20, "Script_FactionToggleAtWar", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD88FB0, "Script_FlagTutorial", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF65DB0, "Script_ForfeitDuel", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x195600, "Script_GMResponseResolve", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDD2840, "Script_GMSurveyAnswer", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDD2A90, "Script_GMSurveyAnswerSubmit", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDD29A0, "Script_GMSurveyNumAnswers", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDD2710, "Script_GMSurveyQuestion", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE64750, "Script_GetActionAutocast", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE64470, "Script_GetActionCharges", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE64390, "Script_GetActionCooldown", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE64310, "Script_GetActionCount", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE63F30, "Script_GetActionInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE646C0, "Script_GetActionLossOfControlCooldown", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE64950, "Script_GetActionText", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE64120, "Script_GetActionTexture", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD12FF0, "Script_GetAlternativeDefaultLanguage", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFCD8E0, "Script_GetAuctionDeposit", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFCD850, "Script_GetAuctionHouseDepositRate", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFCDCF0, "Script_GetAuctionSellItemInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD04AE0, "Script_GetAutoCompletePresenceID", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD04B60, "Script_GetAutoCompleteRealms", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD04740, "Script_GetAutoCompleteResults", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF2AC80, "Script_GetBankSlotCost", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDEDF40, "Script_GetBattlefieldInstanceExpiration", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDEDFA0, "Script_GetBattlefieldInstanceRunTime", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDEDE80, "Script_GetBattlefieldPortExpiration", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDED970, "Script_GetBattlefieldStatus", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE81CB0, "Script_GetBinding", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A2C00, "Script_GetBuildInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE9DA70, "Script_GetBuybackItemInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE9DCD0, "Script_GetBuybackItemLink", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x109BED0, "Script_GetCameraZoom", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x389490, "Script_GetCharacterListUpdate", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x389540, "Script_GetCharacterRace", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x389710, "Script_GetCharacterSelection", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xED8D90, "Script_GetContainerItemCooldown", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xED8CD0, "Script_GetContainerItemID", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xED8890, "Script_GetContainerItemInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xED8C10, "Script_GetContainerItemLink", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xED8040, "Script_GetContainerNumSlots", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEDBDF0, "Script_GetCraftButtonToken", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEDBE20, "Script_GetCraftDisplaySkillLine", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEDC040, "Script_GetCraftInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEDBD50, "Script_GetCraftName", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEDC5F0, "Script_GetCraftSelectionIndex", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5C620, "Script_GetCurrentResolution", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD12F40, "Script_GetDefaultLanguage", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF3CA70, "Script_GetFactionInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF3CAF0, "Script_GetFactionInfoByID", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x19A6B60, "Script_GetFramesRegisteredForEvent", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDD26F0, "Script_GetGMStatus", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x195600, "Script_GetGMTicket", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDDC340, "Script_GetGossipActiveQuests", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDDC1C0, "Script_GetGossipAvailableQuests", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDDC130, "Script_GetGossipOptions", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDDC040, "Script_GetGossipText", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF363D0, "Script_GetGreetingText", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x100D3D0, "Script_GetGuildCharterCost", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF30000, "Script_GetGuildLogoInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDC5C50, "Script_GetGuildRosterInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDC62E0, "Script_GetGuildRosterLastOnline", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDC5C00, "Script_GetGuildRosterMOTD", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF2FDD0, "Script_GetGuildTabardFileNames", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEA25A0, "Script_GetInventoryItemBroken", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEA2D40, "Script_GetInventoryItemCooldown", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEA2890, "Script_GetInventoryItemCount", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEA2720, "Script_GetInventoryItemEquippedUnusable", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEA2A80, "Script_GetInventoryItemQuality", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEA2350, "Script_GetInventoryItemTexture", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEA1BC0, "Script_GetInventoryItemsForSlot", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEA1970, "Script_GetInventorySlotInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD12CD0, "Script_GetLanguageByIndex", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A30B0, "Script_GetLocale", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF0B0A0, "Script_GetLootInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF0AE70, "Script_GetLootSlotInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF0B370, "Script_GetLootSlotLink", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF0B4E0, "Script_GetLootSlotType", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF0F6D0, "Script_GetMacroBody", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF0F660, "Script_GetMacroInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE9D420, "Script_GetMerchantItemCostInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE9D640, "Script_GetMerchantItemCostItem", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE9CE90, "Script_GetMerchantItemInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE9DDB0, "Script_GetMerchantItemLink", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE9CE70, "Script_GetMerchantNumItems", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5C3E0, "Script_GetMonitorCount", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5C4A0, "Script_GetMonitorName", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x10BB430, "Script_GetMovieDownloadProgress", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD89220, "Script_GetNextCompleatedTutorial", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF2AC10, "Script_GetNumBankSlots", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE81C80, "Script_GetNumBindings", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x389500, "Script_GetNumCharacters", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEDC020, "Script_GetNumCrafts", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF3CA40, "Script_GetNumFactions", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x19A6860, "Script_GetNumFrames", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDDC0E0, "Script_GetNumGossipActiveQuests", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDDC090, "Script_GetNumGossipAvailableQuests", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDDC060, "Script_GetNumGossipOptions", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDDFD60, "Script_GetNumGroupMembers", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDC5BA0, "Script_GetNumGuildMembers", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD12B20, "Script_GetNumLanguages", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF0AE40, "Script_GetNumLootItems", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF0F620, "Script_GetNumMacros", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF80F00, "Script_GetNumPetitionNames", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEA7790, "Script_GetNumQuestLogEntries", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFE6B70, "Script_GetNumRaidProfiles", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEC0EC0, "Script_GetNumRoutes", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFDD5E0, "Script_GetNumSavedInstances", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFBD830, "Script_GetNumSkillLines", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD9F0B0, "Script_GetNumSpellTabs", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEFC090, "Script_GetNumStablePets", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDDFCE0, "Script_GetNumSubgroupMembers", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF8B5C0, "Script_GetNumTalentTabs", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF8B730, "Script_GetNumTalents", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF002B0, "Script_GetNumTradeSkills", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF2B2B0, "Script_GetNumTrainerServices", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF1B220, "Script_GetObjectIconTextureCoords", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF36410, "Script_GetObjectiveText", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF1B180, "Script_GetPOITextureCoords", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEEECC0, "Script_GetPetActionCooldown", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEEE8C0, "Script_GetPetActionInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEEEE40, "Script_GetPetActionSlotUsable", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEEEE10, "Script_GetPetActionsUsable", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF80DC0, "Script_GetPetitionInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF80F30, "Script_GetPetitionNameInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD892D0, "Script_GetPrevCompleatedTutorial", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF36430, "Script_GetProgressText", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF36390, "Script_GetQuestID", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEA8BF0, "Script_GetQuestLogSelection", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEA79F0, "Script_GetQuestLogTitle", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEA7820, "Script_GetQuestTagInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF363F0, "Script_GetQuestText", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEA7640, "Script_GetQuestsCompleted", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFE6C00, "Script_GetRaidProfileFlattenedOptions", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFE6B90, "Script_GetRaidProfileName", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFE6CD0, "Script_GetRaidProfileOption", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD82930, "Script_GetRaidTargetIndex", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF36450, "Script_GetRewardText", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A2F50, "Script_GetSavedAccountName", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFDDA20, "Script_GetSavedInstanceChatLink", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFDD900, "Script_GetSavedInstanceEncounterInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFDD610, "Script_GetSavedInstanceInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5C530, "Script_GetScreenResolutions", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDED700, "Script_GetSelectedBattlefield", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFBDF60, "Script_GetSelectedSkill", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE8DFB0, "Script_GetSendMailCOD", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE8DEE0, "Script_GetSendMailMoney", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFBD860, "Script_GetSkillLineInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD9F700, "Script_GetSpellBookItemInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD9F470, "Script_GetSpellBookItemName", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD9FA40, "Script_GetSpellInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD9F820, "Script_GetSpellLink", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD9F120, "Script_GetSpellTabInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x195600, "Script_GetSpellTradeSkillLink", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEFBC50, "Script_GetStablePetFoodTypes", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF8B410, "Script_GetTabardCreationCost", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x100D590, "Script_GetTabardInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF8B7C0, "Script_GetTalentInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF8BB40, "Script_GetTalentPrereqs", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF8B5F0, "Script_GetTalentTabInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEC1270, "Script_GetTaxiMapID", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x19A67A0, "Script_GetText", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF363B0, "Script_GetTitleText", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEFD7F0, "Script_GetTradePlayerItemInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEFDA80, "Script_GetTradePlayerItemLink", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF007E0, "Script_GetTradeSkillCooldown", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF008C0, "Script_GetTradeSkillIcon", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF002D0, "Script_GetTradeSkillInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF009F0, "Script_GetTradeSkillNumMade", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF00770, "Script_GetTradeSkillSelectionIndex", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEFD240, "Script_GetTradeTargetItemInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEFD540, "Script_GetTradeTargetItemLink", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF2B690, "Script_GetTrainerGreetingText", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF2B620, "Script_GetTrainerSelectionIndex", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF2B2E0, "Script_GetTrainerServiceInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A2FE0, "Script_GetUsesToken", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5C950, "Script_GetVideoCaps", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF3CB40, "Script_GetWatchedFactionInfo", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDC6150, "Script_GuildRosterSendSoR", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDC65C0, "Script_GuildRosterSetOfficerNote", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDC6470, "Script_GuildRosterSetPublicNote", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE8DFE0, "Script_HasSendMailItem", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x1C82890, "Script_Hƒì(", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x389520, "Script_IsCharacterListUpdatePending", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD12A90, "Script_IsChatAFK", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD12AB0, "Script_IsChatDND", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEE95B0, "Script_IsEncounterInProgress", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEE95B0, "Script_IsEncounterInProgress", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEE95D0, "Script_IsEncounterLimitingResurrections", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x389250, "Script_IsEncounterSuppressingRelease", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDE0110, "Script_IsGUIDInGroup", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDE0220, "Script_IsInGroup", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDE0290, "Script_IsInGuildGroup", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x10BB330, "Script_IsMovieLocal", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x10BB4F0, "Script_IsMoviePlayable", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x10BB6A0, "Script_IsOnGlueScreen", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEEEEE0, "Script_IsPetAttackActive", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEA75E0, "Script_IsQuestFlaggedCompleted", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD04A20, "Script_IsRecognizedName", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF2B600, "Script_IsTradeskillTrainer", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD89050, "Script_IsTutorialFlagged", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD3E700, "Script_IsWindowsClient", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF6D9A0, "Script_ItemTextGetCreator", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF6D940, "Script_ItemTextGetItem", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF6DA40, "Script_ItemTextGetMaterial", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF6DB70, "Script_ItemTextGetPage", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF6DBA0, "Script_ItemTextGetText", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF6DBC0, "Script_ItemTextHasNextPage", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF6DC60, "Script_ItemTextNextPage", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF6DC10, "Script_ItemTextPrevPage", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDED480, "Script_JoinBattlefield", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x108EDA0, "Script_JumpOrAscendStart", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE41BD0, "Script_KBSetup_BeginLoading", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE420D0, "Script_KBSetup_GetCategoryCount", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE42110, "Script_KBSetup_GetCategoryData", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE41E60, "Script_KBSetup_GetLanguageCount", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE41EA0, "Script_KBSetup_GetLanguageData", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE42210, "Script_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryCount", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE422A0, "Script_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryData", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE41E40, "Script_KBSetup_IsLoaded", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF8BE90, "Script_LearnTalent", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF0B5B0, "Script_LootSlot", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF0B470, "Script_LootSlotHasItem", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x108F280, "Script_MoveForwardStart", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x109BF00, "Script_MoveViewInStart", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x109BF10, "Script_MoveViewInStop", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x109BFC0, "Script_MoveViewLeftStart", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x109BF40, "Script_MoveViewOutStart", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x109BF50, "Script_MoveViewOutStop", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEC0A80, "Script_NumTaxiNodes", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF81190, "Script_OfferPetition", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF2B250, "Script_OpenTrainer", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x1C7C920, "Script_PACIFY", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEEE770, "Script_PetHasActionBar", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEEE770, "Script_PetHasSpellbook", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEEE7E0, "Script_PetUsesPetFrame", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xED9020, "Script_PickupContainerItem", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEFB980, "Script_PickupStablePet", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xC14280, "Script_PlayMusic", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xC14100, "Script_PlaySound", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xC142F0, "Script_PlaySoundFile", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFCE090, "Script_PostAuction", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x10BB390, "Script_PreloadMovie", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF2AD00, "Script_PurchaseSlot", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF81320, "Script_RenamePetition", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD89100, "Script_ResetTutorials", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFE73D0, "Script_RestoreRaidProfileFromCopy", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF0F260, "Script_RunMacro", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF0F2B0, "Script_RunMacroText", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x1C7C930, "Script_SILENCE", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFE72F0, "Script_SaveRaidProfileCopy", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF0F1A0, "Script_SecureCmdOptionParse", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x389660, "Script_SelectCharacter", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEDC580, "Script_SelectCraft", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDDC4D0, "Script_SelectGossipOption", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEA8B40, "Script_SelectQuestLogEntry", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF00700, "Script_SelectTradeSkill", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF2B590, "Script_SelectTrainerService", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD122B0, "Script_SendChatMessage", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD12AD0, "Script_SendSystemMessage", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEA8C50, "Script_SetAbandonQuest", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE81DE0, "Script_SetBinding", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE82460, "Script_SetBindingClick", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE820A0, "Script_SetBindingItem", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE82280, "Script_SetBindingMacro", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE81EC0, "Script_SetBindingSpell", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x389400, "Script_SetCharSelectBackground", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x389320, "Script_SetCharSelectModelFrame", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDC6710, "Script_SetGuildRosterSelection", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF0AD20, "Script_SetLootPortrait", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE82740, "Script_SetOverrideBinding", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEFBA80, "Script_SetPetStablePaperdoll", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x10BB6D0, "Script_SetPortraitToTexture", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFE6DE0, "Script_SetRaidProfileOption", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFE7050, "Script_SetRaidProfileSavedPosition", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD827F0, "Script_SetRaidTarget", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD82890, "Script_SetRaidTargetProtected", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A2F70, "Script_SetSavedAccountName", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5C760, "Script_SetScreenResolution", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDED680, "Script_SetSelectedBattlefield", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5D0F0, "Script_SetSelectedScreenResolutionIndex", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFBDEE0, "Script_SetSelectedSkill", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE8DF10, "Script_SetSendMailCOD", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE8DE30, "Script_SetSendMailMoney", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEC1190, "Script_SetTaxiMap", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x3A3000, "Script_SetUsesToken", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF3CFC0, "Script_SetWatchedFactionIndex", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xE5C840, "Script_SetupFullscreenScale", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF81100, "Script_SignPetition", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xC144D0, "Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xC144B0, "Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetNumInputDrivers", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xC14520, "Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x752CA0, "Script_SpellCanTargetItem", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x7532E0, "Script_SpellCanTargetItemID", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x7530C0, "Script_SpellCanTargetUnit", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x752C60, "Script_SpellIsTargeting", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x7533F0, "Script_SpellStopCasting", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x753330, "Script_SpellStopTargeting", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x752CF0, "Script_SpellTargetItem", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x753160, "Script_SpellTargetUnit", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xED96A0, "Script_SplitContainerItem", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEFBF50, "Script_StablePet", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xFCD8D0, "Script_StartAuction", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x108F170, "Script_StartAutoRun", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF65C70, "Script_StartDuel", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x108F210, "Script_StopAutoRun", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xF0F490, "Script_StopMacro", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xC143F0, "Script_StopMusic", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xC14400, "Script_StopSound", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEC0CB0, "Script_TakeTaxiNode", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEC1090, "Script_TaxiGetDestX", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEC1110, "Script_TaxiGetDestY", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEC0E20, "Script_TaxiGetNodeSlot", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEC0F90, "Script_TaxiGetSrcX", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEC1010, "Script_TaxiGetSrcY", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEC0F30, "Script_TaxiIsDirectFlight", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEC0C30, "Script_TaxiNodeCost", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEC0D30, "Script_TaxiNodeGetType", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEC0AB0, "Script_TaxiNodeName", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEC0B90, "Script_TaxiNodePosition", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x108F110, "Script_ToggleAutoRun", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x108F050, "Script_ToggleRun", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xD89000, "Script_TriggerTutorial", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0x100D570, "Script_TurnInGuildCharter", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEE8150, "Script_UnitHasIncomingResurrection", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDE0010, "Script_UnitIsGroupAssistant", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDDFDE0, "Script_UnitIsGroupLeader", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xDDFF00, "Script_UnitLeadsAnyGroup", SN_NOWARN)
MakeNameEx(0xEFBEE0, "Script_UnstablePet", SN_NOWARN)
```

Descriptors



```
const uint32 DescriptorMulti = 0x4;
const uint32 DescriptorOffset = 0x10;

enum CGObjectData
{
	CGObjectData_Guid = 0, // size 4
	CGObjectData_EntryID = 4, // size 1
	CGObjectData_DynamicFlags = 5, // size 1
	CGObjectData_Scale = 6, // size 1
	CGObjectDataEnd = 7
};

enum CGItemData
{
	CGItemData_Owner = CGObjectDataEnd + 0, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGItemData_ContainedIn = CGObjectDataEnd + 4, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGItemData_Creator = CGObjectDataEnd + 8, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGItemData_GiftCreator = CGObjectDataEnd + 12, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGItemData_StackCount = CGObjectDataEnd + 16, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_OWNER
	CGItemData_Expiration = CGObjectDataEnd + 17, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_OWNER
	CGItemData_SpellCharges = CGObjectDataEnd + 18, // size 5 flags: MIRROR_OWNER
	CGItemData_DynamicFlags = CGObjectDataEnd + 23, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGItemData_Enchantment = CGObjectDataEnd + 24, // size 39 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGItemData_PropertySeed = CGObjectDataEnd + 63, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGItemData_RandomPropertiesID = CGObjectDataEnd + 64, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGItemData_Durability = CGObjectDataEnd + 65, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_OWNER
	CGItemData_MaxDurability = CGObjectDataEnd + 66, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_OWNER
	CGItemData_CreatePlayedTime = CGObjectDataEnd + 67, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGItemData_ModifiersMask = CGObjectDataEnd + 68, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_OWNER
	CGItemData_Context = CGObjectDataEnd + 69, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGItemData_ArtifactXP = CGObjectDataEnd + 70, // size 2 flags: MIRROR_OWNER
	CGItemData_ItemAppearanceModID = CGObjectDataEnd + 72, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_OWNER
	CGItemDataEnd = CGObjectDataEnd + 73
};

enum CGContainerData
{
	CGContainerData_Slots = CGItemDataEnd + 0, // size 144 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGContainerData_NumSlots = CGItemDataEnd + 144, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGContainerDataEnd = CGItemDataEnd + 145
};

enum CGAzeriteEmpoweredItemData
{
	CGAzeriteEmpoweredItemData_Selections = 0, // size 4
	CGAzeriteEmpoweredItemDataEnd = 4
};

enum CGAzeriteItemData
{
	CGAzeriteItemData_Xp = CGItemDataEnd + 0, // size 2 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGAzeriteItemData_Level = CGItemDataEnd + 2, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGAzeriteItemData_AuraLevel = CGItemDataEnd + 3, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGAzeriteItemData_KnowledgeLevel = CGItemDataEnd + 4, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_OWNER
	CGAzeriteItemData_DEBUGknowledgeWeek = CGItemDataEnd + 5, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_OWNER
	CGAzeriteItemDataEnd = CGItemDataEnd + 6
};

enum CGUnitData
{
	CGUnitData_Charm = CGObjectDataEnd + 0, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_Summon = CGObjectDataEnd + 4, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_Critter = CGObjectDataEnd + 8, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_SELF
	CGUnitData_CharmedBy = CGObjectDataEnd + 12, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_SummonedBy = CGObjectDataEnd + 16, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_CreatedBy = CGObjectDataEnd + 20, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_DemonCreator = CGObjectDataEnd + 24, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_LookAtControllerTarget = CGObjectDataEnd + 28, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_Target = CGObjectDataEnd + 32, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_BattlePetCompanionGUID = CGObjectDataEnd + 36, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_BattlePetDBID = CGObjectDataEnd + 40, // size 2 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_ChannelData = CGObjectDataEnd + 42, // size 2 flags: 
	CGUnitData_SummonedByHomeRealm = CGObjectDataEnd + 44, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_Sex = CGObjectDataEnd + 45, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_DisplayPower = CGObjectDataEnd + 46, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_OverrideDisplayPowerID = CGObjectDataEnd + 47, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_Health = CGObjectDataEnd + 48, // size 2 flags: MIRROR_VIEWER_DEPENDENT
	CGUnitData_Power = CGObjectDataEnd + 50, // size 6 flags: 
	CGUnitData_MaxHealth = CGObjectDataEnd + 56, // size 2 flags: MIRROR_VIEWER_DEPENDENT
	CGUnitData_MaxPower = CGObjectDataEnd + 58, // size 6 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_ModPowerRegen = CGObjectDataEnd + 64, // size 6 flags: 
	CGUnitData_Level = CGObjectDataEnd + 70, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_EffectiveLevel = CGObjectDataEnd + 71, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_ContentTuningID = CGObjectDataEnd + 72, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_ScalingLevelMin = CGObjectDataEnd + 73, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_ScalingLevelMax = CGObjectDataEnd + 74, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_ScalingLevelDelta = CGObjectDataEnd + 75, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_ScalingFactionGroup = CGObjectDataEnd + 76, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_ScalingHealthItemLevelCurveID = CGObjectDataEnd + 77, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_ScalingDamageItemLevelCurveID = CGObjectDataEnd + 78, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_FactionTemplate = CGObjectDataEnd + 79, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_VirtualItems = CGObjectDataEnd + 80, // size 6 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_Flags = CGObjectDataEnd + 86, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_Flags2 = CGObjectDataEnd + 87, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_Flags3 = CGObjectDataEnd + 88, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_AuraState = CGObjectDataEnd + 89, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_AttackRoundBaseTime = CGObjectDataEnd + 90, // size 2 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_RangedAttackRoundBaseTime = CGObjectDataEnd + 92, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_SELF
	CGUnitData_BoundingRadius = CGObjectDataEnd + 93, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_CombatReach = CGObjectDataEnd + 94, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_DisplayID = CGObjectDataEnd + 95, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_DisplayScale = CGObjectDataEnd + 96, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_NativeDisplayID = CGObjectDataEnd + 97, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_NativeXDisplayScale = CGObjectDataEnd + 98, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_MountDisplayID = CGObjectDataEnd + 99, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_MinDamage = CGObjectDataEnd + 100, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_MaxDamage = CGObjectDataEnd + 101, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_MinOffHandDamage = CGObjectDataEnd + 102, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_MaxOffHandDamage = CGObjectDataEnd + 103, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_AnimTier = CGObjectDataEnd + 104, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_PetNumber = CGObjectDataEnd + 105, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_PetNameTimestamp = CGObjectDataEnd + 106, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_PetExperience = CGObjectDataEnd + 107, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_OWNER
	CGUnitData_PetNextLevelExperience = CGObjectDataEnd + 108, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_OWNER
	CGUnitData_ModCastingSpeed = CGObjectDataEnd + 109, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_ModSpellHaste = CGObjectDataEnd + 110, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_ModHaste = CGObjectDataEnd + 111, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_ModRangedHaste = CGObjectDataEnd + 112, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_ModHasteRegen = CGObjectDataEnd + 113, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_ModTimeRate = CGObjectDataEnd + 114, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_CreatedBySpell = CGObjectDataEnd + 115, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_NpcFlags = CGObjectDataEnd + 116, // size 2 flags: 
	CGUnitData_EmoteState = CGObjectDataEnd + 118, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_TrainingPointsTotal = CGObjectDataEnd + 119, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_OWNER
	CGUnitData_Stats = CGObjectDataEnd + 120, // size 5 flags: 
	CGUnitData_StatPosBuff = CGObjectDataEnd + 125, // size 5 flags: 
	CGUnitData_StatNegBuff = CGObjectDataEnd + 130, // size 5 flags: 
	CGUnitData_Resistances = CGObjectDataEnd + 135, // size 7 flags: 
	CGUnitData_ResistanceBuffModsPositive = CGObjectDataEnd + 142, // size 7 flags: 
	CGUnitData_ResistanceBuffModsNegative = CGObjectDataEnd + 149, // size 7 flags: 
	CGUnitData_BaseMana = CGObjectDataEnd + 156, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_BaseHealth = CGObjectDataEnd + 157, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_ShapeshiftForm = CGObjectDataEnd + 158, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_AttackPower = CGObjectDataEnd + 159, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_AttackPowerModPos = CGObjectDataEnd + 160, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_AttackPowerModNeg = CGObjectDataEnd + 161, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_AttackPowerMultiplier = CGObjectDataEnd + 162, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_RangedAttackPower = CGObjectDataEnd + 163, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_RangedAttackPowerModPos = CGObjectDataEnd + 164, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_RangedAttackPowerModNeg = CGObjectDataEnd + 165, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_RangedAttackPowerMultiplier = CGObjectDataEnd + 166, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_MainHandWeaponAttackPower = CGObjectDataEnd + 167, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_OffHandWeaponAttackPower = CGObjectDataEnd + 168, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_RangedWeaponAttackPower = CGObjectDataEnd + 169, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_SetAttackSpeedAura = CGObjectDataEnd + 170, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_Lifesteal = CGObjectDataEnd + 171, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_MinRangedDamage = CGObjectDataEnd + 172, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_MaxRangedDamage = CGObjectDataEnd + 173, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_PowerCostModifier = CGObjectDataEnd + 174, // size 7 flags: 
	CGUnitData_PowerCostMultiplier = CGObjectDataEnd + 181, // size 7 flags: 
	CGUnitData_MaxHealthModifier = CGObjectDataEnd + 188, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_HoverHeight = CGObjectDataEnd + 189, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_MinItemLevelCutoff = CGObjectDataEnd + 190, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_MinItemLevel = CGObjectDataEnd + 191, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_MaxItemLevel = CGObjectDataEnd + 192, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_WildBattlePetLevel = CGObjectDataEnd + 193, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_BattlePetCompanionNameTimestamp = CGObjectDataEnd + 194, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_InteractSpellID = CGObjectDataEnd + 195, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_StateSpellVisualID = CGObjectDataEnd + 196, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_StateAnimID = CGObjectDataEnd + 197, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_StateAnimKitID = CGObjectDataEnd + 198, // size 1 flags: 
	CGUnitData_StateWorldEffectID = CGObjectDataEnd + 199, // size 4 flags: 
	CGUnitData_ScaleDuration = CGObjectDataEnd + 203, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_LooksLikeMountID = CGObjectDataEnd + 204, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_LooksLikeCreatureID = CGObjectDataEnd + 205, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_LookAtControllerID = CGObjectDataEnd + 206, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitData_GuildGUID = CGObjectDataEnd + 207, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGUnitDataEnd = CGObjectDataEnd + 211
};

enum CGPlayerData
{
	CGPlayerData_DuelArbiter = CGUnitDataEnd + 0, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_WowAccount = CGUnitDataEnd + 4, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_LootTargetGUID = CGUnitDataEnd + 8, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_PlayerFlags = CGUnitDataEnd + 12, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_PlayerFlagsEx = CGUnitDataEnd + 13, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_GuildRankID = CGUnitDataEnd + 14, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_GuildDeleteDate = CGUnitDataEnd + 15, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_GuildLevel = CGUnitDataEnd + 16, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_HairColorID = CGUnitDataEnd + 17, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_CustomDisplayOption = CGUnitDataEnd + 18, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_Inebriation = CGUnitDataEnd + 19, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_PvpRank = CGUnitDataEnd + 20, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_DuelTeam = CGUnitDataEnd + 21, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_GuildTimeStamp = CGUnitDataEnd + 22, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_QuestLog = CGUnitDataEnd + 23, // size 320 flags: MIRROR_PARTY
	CGPlayerData_VisibleItems = CGUnitDataEnd + 343, // size 38 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_PlayerTitle = CGUnitDataEnd + 381, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_FakeInebriation = CGUnitDataEnd + 382, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_VirtualPlayerRealm = CGUnitDataEnd + 383, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_CurrentSpecID = CGUnitDataEnd + 384, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_TaxiMountAnimKitID = CGUnitDataEnd + 385, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_AvgItemLevel = CGUnitDataEnd + 386, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_CurrentBattlePetBreedQuality = CGUnitDataEnd + 390, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerData_HonorLevel = CGUnitDataEnd + 391, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGPlayerDataEnd = CGUnitDataEnd + 392
};

enum CGActivePlayerData
{
	CGActivePlayerData_InvSlots = CGPlayerDataEnd + 0, // size 368 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_FarsightObject = CGPlayerDataEnd + 368, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ComboTarget = CGPlayerDataEnd + 372, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_SummonedBattlePetGUID = CGPlayerDataEnd + 376, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_KnownTitles = CGPlayerDataEnd + 380, // size 12 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_Coinage = CGPlayerDataEnd + 392, // size 2 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_XP = CGPlayerDataEnd + 394, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_NextLevelXP = CGPlayerDataEnd + 395, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_TrialXP = CGPlayerDataEnd + 396, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_Skill = CGPlayerDataEnd + 397, // size 896 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_CharacterPoints = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1293, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_MaxTalentTiers = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1294, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_TrackCreatureMask = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1295, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_TrackResourceMask = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1296, // size 2 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_MainhandExpertise = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1298, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_OffhandExpertise = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1299, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_RangedExpertise = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1300, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_CombatRatingExpertise = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1301, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_BlockPercentage = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1302, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_DodgePercentage = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1303, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_DodgePercentageFromAttribute = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1304, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ParryPercentage = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1305, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ParryPercentageFromAttribute = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1306, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_CritPercentage = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1307, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_RangedCritPercentage = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1308, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_OffhandCritPercentage = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1309, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_SpellCritPercentage = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1310, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ShieldBlock = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1311, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_Mastery = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1312, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_Speed = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1313, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_Avoidance = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1314, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_Sturdiness = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1315, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_Versatility = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1316, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_VersatilityBonus = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1317, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_PvpPowerDamage = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1318, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_PvpPowerHealing = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1319, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ExploredZones = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1320, // size 320 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_RestInfo = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1640, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ModDamageDonePos = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1644, // size 7 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ModDamageDoneNeg = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1651, // size 7 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ModDamageDonePercent = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1658, // size 7 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ModHealingDonePos = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1665, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ModHealingPercent = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1666, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ModHealingDonePercent = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1667, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ModPeriodicHealingDonePercent = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1668, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_WeaponDmgMultipliers = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1669, // size 3 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_WeaponAtkSpeedMultipliers = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1672, // size 3 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ModSpellPowerPercent = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1675, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ModResiliencePercent = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1676, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_OverrideSpellPowerByAPPercent = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1677, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_OverrideAPBySpellPowerPercent = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1678, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ModTargetResistance = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1679, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ModTargetPhysicalResistance = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1680, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_LocalFlags = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1681, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_PvpMedals = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1682, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_BuybackPrice = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1683, // size 12 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_BuybackTimestamp = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1695, // size 12 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_SessionDishonorableKills = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1707, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_YesterdayDishonorableKills = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1708, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_LastWeekDishonorableKills = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1709, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ThisWeekDishonorableKills = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1710, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ThisWeekContribution = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1711, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_LifetimeHonorableKills = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1712, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_LifetimeDishonorableKills = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1713, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_YesterdayContribution = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1714, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_LastWeekContribution = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1715, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_LastWeekRank = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1716, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_WatchedFactionIndex = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1717, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_CombatRatings = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1718, // size 32 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_PvpInfo = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1750, // size 54 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_MaxLevel = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1804, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ScalingPlayerLevelDelta = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1805, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_MaxCreatureScalingLevel = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1806, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_NoReagentCostMask = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1807, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_PetSpellPower = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1811, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ProfessionSkillLine = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1812, // size 2 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_UiHitModifier = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1814, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_UiSpellHitModifier = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1815, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_HomeRealmTimeOffset = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1816, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_ModPetHaste = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1817, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_NumBackpackSlots = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1818, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_OverrideSpellsID = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1819, // size 1 flags: 
	CGActivePlayerData_LfgBonusFactionID = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1820, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_LootSpecID = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1821, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_OverrideZonePVPType = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1822, // size 1 flags: 
	CGActivePlayerData_BagSlotFlags = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1823, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_BankBagSlotFlags = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1827, // size 6 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerData_PvpRankProgress = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1833, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGActivePlayerDataEnd = CGPlayerDataEnd + 1834
};

enum CGGameObjectData
{
	CGGameObjectData_CreatedBy = CGObjectDataEnd + 0, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGGameObjectData_GuildGUID = CGObjectDataEnd + 4, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGGameObjectData_DisplayID = CGObjectDataEnd + 8, // size 1 flags: 
	CGGameObjectData_Flags = CGObjectDataEnd + 9, // size 1 flags: 
	CGGameObjectData_ParentRotation = CGObjectDataEnd + 10, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGGameObjectData_FactionTemplate = CGObjectDataEnd + 14, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGGameObjectData_Level = CGObjectDataEnd + 15, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGGameObjectData_PercentHealth = CGObjectDataEnd + 16, // size 1 flags: 
	CGGameObjectData_SpellVisualID = CGObjectDataEnd + 17, // size 1 flags: 
	CGGameObjectData_StateSpellVisualID = CGObjectDataEnd + 18, // size 1 flags: 
	CGGameObjectData_SpawnTrackingStateAnimID = CGObjectDataEnd + 19, // size 1 flags: 
	CGGameObjectData_SpawnTrackingStateAnimKitID = CGObjectDataEnd + 20, // size 1 flags: 
	CGGameObjectData_StateWorldEffectID = CGObjectDataEnd + 21, // size 4 flags: 
	CGGameObjectData_CustomParam = CGObjectDataEnd + 25, // size 1 flags: 
	CGGameObjectDataEnd = CGObjectDataEnd + 26
};

enum CGDynamicObjectData
{
	CGDynamicObjectData_Caster = CGObjectDataEnd + 0, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGDynamicObjectData_Type = CGObjectDataEnd + 4, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGDynamicObjectData_SpellXSpellVisualID = CGObjectDataEnd + 5, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGDynamicObjectData_SpellID = CGObjectDataEnd + 6, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGDynamicObjectData_Radius = CGObjectDataEnd + 7, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGDynamicObjectData_CastTime = CGObjectDataEnd + 8, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGDynamicObjectDataEnd = CGObjectDataEnd + 9
};

enum CGCorpseData
{
	CGCorpseData_Owner = CGObjectDataEnd + 0, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGCorpseData_PartyGUID = CGObjectDataEnd + 4, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGCorpseData_GuildGUID = CGObjectDataEnd + 8, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGCorpseData_DisplayID = CGObjectDataEnd + 12, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGCorpseData_Items = CGObjectDataEnd + 13, // size 19 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGCorpseData_SkinID = CGObjectDataEnd + 32, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGCorpseData_FacialHairStyleID = CGObjectDataEnd + 33, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGCorpseData_Flags = CGObjectDataEnd + 34, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGCorpseData_DynamicFlags = CGObjectDataEnd + 35, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_VIEWER_DEPENDENT
	CGCorpseData_FactionTemplate = CGObjectDataEnd + 36, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGCorpseData_CustomDisplayOption = CGObjectDataEnd + 37, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGCorpseDataEnd = CGObjectDataEnd + 38
};

enum CGAreaTriggerData
{
	CGAreaTriggerData_OverrideScaleCurve = CGObjectDataEnd + 0, // size 7 flags: 
	CGAreaTriggerData_ExtraScaleCurve = CGObjectDataEnd + 7, // size 7 flags: 
	CGAreaTriggerData_Caster = CGObjectDataEnd + 14, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGAreaTriggerData_Duration = CGObjectDataEnd + 18, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGAreaTriggerData_TimeToTarget = CGObjectDataEnd + 19, // size 1 flags: 
	CGAreaTriggerData_TimeToTargetScale = CGObjectDataEnd + 20, // size 1 flags: 
	CGAreaTriggerData_TimeToTargetExtraScale = CGObjectDataEnd + 21, // size 1 flags: 
	CGAreaTriggerData_SpellID = CGObjectDataEnd + 22, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGAreaTriggerData_SpellForVisuals = CGObjectDataEnd + 23, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGAreaTriggerData_SpellXSpellVisualID = CGObjectDataEnd + 24, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGAreaTriggerData_BoundsRadius2D = CGObjectDataEnd + 25, // size 1 flags: 
	CGAreaTriggerData_DecalPropertiesID = CGObjectDataEnd + 26, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGAreaTriggerData_CreatingEffectGUID = CGObjectDataEnd + 27, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGAreaTriggerDataEnd = CGObjectDataEnd + 31
};

enum CGSceneObjectData
{
	CGSceneObjectData_ScriptPackageID = CGObjectDataEnd + 0, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGSceneObjectData_RndSeedVal = CGObjectDataEnd + 1, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGSceneObjectData_CreatedBy = CGObjectDataEnd + 2, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGSceneObjectData_SceneType = CGObjectDataEnd + 6, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_ALL
	CGSceneObjectDataEnd = CGObjectDataEnd + 7
};

enum CGConversationData
{
	CGConversationData_LastLineEndTime = CGObjectDataEnd + 0, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_VIEWER_DEPENDENT
	CGConversationDataEnd = CGObjectDataEnd + 1
};

enum CGItemDynamicData
{
	CGItemDynamicData_Modifiers = CGObjectDataEnd + 0, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGItemDynamicData_BonusListIDs = CGObjectDataEnd + 1, // size 260 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGItemDynamicData_ArtifactPowers = CGObjectDataEnd + 2, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGItemDynamicData_Gems = CGObjectDataEnd + 3, // size 4 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGItemDynamicDataEnd = CGObjectDataEnd + 4
};

enum CGUnitDynamicData
{
	CGUnitDynamicData_PassiveSpells = CGObjectDataEnd + 0, // size 513 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGUnitDynamicData_WorldEffects = CGObjectDataEnd + 1, // size 513 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGUnitDynamicData_ChannelObjects = CGObjectDataEnd + 2, // size 513 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGUnitDynamicDataEnd = CGObjectDataEnd + 3
};

enum CGPlayerDynamicData
{
	CGPlayerDynamicData_ArenaCooldowns = CGObjectDataEnd + 0, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGPlayerDynamicDataEnd = CGObjectDataEnd + 1
};

enum CGActivePlayerDynamicData
{
	CGActivePlayerDynamicData_ResearchSites = CGObjectDataEnd + 0, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGActivePlayerDynamicData_ResearchSiteProgress = CGObjectDataEnd + 1, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGActivePlayerDynamicData_DailyQuestsCompleted = CGObjectDataEnd + 2, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGActivePlayerDynamicData_AvailableQuestLineXQuestIDs = CGObjectDataEnd + 3, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGActivePlayerDynamicData_Heirlooms = CGObjectDataEnd + 4, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGActivePlayerDynamicData_HeirloomFlags = CGObjectDataEnd + 5, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGActivePlayerDynamicData_Toys = CGObjectDataEnd + 6, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGActivePlayerDynamicData_Transmog = CGObjectDataEnd + 7, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGActivePlayerDynamicData_ConditionalTransmog = CGObjectDataEnd + 8, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGActivePlayerDynamicData_SelfResSpells = CGObjectDataEnd + 9, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGActivePlayerDynamicData_CharacterRestrictions = CGObjectDataEnd + 10, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGActivePlayerDynamicData_SpellPctModByLabel = CGObjectDataEnd + 11, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGActivePlayerDynamicData_SpellFlatModByLabel = CGObjectDataEnd + 12, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGActivePlayerDynamicData_Research = CGObjectDataEnd + 13, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGActivePlayerDynamicDataEnd = CGObjectDataEnd + 14
};

enum CGGameObjectDynamicData
{
	CGGameObjectDynamicData_EnableDoodadSets = CGObjectDataEnd + 0, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGGameObjectDynamicDataEnd = CGObjectDataEnd + 1
};

enum CGConversationDynamicData
{
	CGConversationDynamicData_Actors = CGObjectDataEnd + 0, // size 1 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGConversationDynamicData_Lines = CGObjectDataEnd + 1, // size 256 flags: MIRROR_NONE
	CGConversationDynamicDataEnd = CGObjectDataEnd + 2
};
```

----------


## mazer

Anybody got a struct for UnitFlags? Tried several things but can't find lootable, skinnable etc with my old code. Did the Flags move?

----------


## jjeqe

Can someone share RC4 keys' offset?

----------


## Buntstift

ObjectOffsets:



```
ObjectName1 = ObjMgrPtr  + 0x478,
ObjectName2 = ObjMgrPtr  + 0xE0,
UnitName1 = ObjMgrPtr  + 0x17B8,
UnitName2 = ObjMgrPtr  + 0xE0,
```



UnitOffsets:



```
UnitClass = (ObjMgrPtr  + unitFields) +  0xD1,
UnitRace = (ObjMgrPtr + unitFields) +  0x158,
Level = (ObjMgrPtr + unitFields) + 0x134,
TargetGuid = (ObjMgrPtr + unitFields) + 0x9c
```



GameObjectOffsets (Veins, Herbs):



```
pos_x = ObjMgrPtr +  0x1B0,
pos_y = ObjMgrPtr +  0x1B4,
pos_z = ObjMgrPtr +  0x1B8,
```

----------


## 84771768

English is not my mother tongue.
I want to know [Classic]1.13.2.31882 is howclick to move.
Past method：
X = 0x22C3670
Y = 0x22C3678
Z = 0x22C3680
Move = 0x22C3658

It’s not floating point now. :Frown: 

I think I need your help.thx :Big Grin:

----------


## NoxiaZ

Hi,

I'm wondering if you have found a way to run Classic in 32bit? And if not, how can the offsets be in 32bit?

----------


## xalcon

There is no 32 bit classic binary. Blizzard doesnt maintain their 32 bit codebase anymore.
The offsets you are seeing in the dump threads are for the 64 bit binary, they are just rebased to 0 and appear to be 32 bit since the wow binary itself is "only" 43 mb in size.
The biggest static offset you are [realistically] going to find is bound to the file size - assuming no runtime (de-)compression.

----------


## Icesythe7

simple code to increase nameplate range if anyone was curious


```
*reinterpret_cast<float*>(Base + 0x2534BF0) = 60.0f;
```

----------


## NoxiaZ

> There is no 32 bit classic binary. Blizzard doesnt maintain their 32 bit codebase anymore.
> The offsets you are seeing in the dump threads are for the 64 bit binary, they are just rebased to 0 and appear to be 32 bit since the wow binary itself is "only" 43 mb in size.
> The biggest static offset you are [realistically] going to find is bound to the file size - assuming no runtime (de-)compression.


Ahh okay, that makes sense, thank you for your answer  :Smile:

----------


## SatyPardus

> simple code to increase nameplate range if anyone was curious
> 
> 
> ```
> *reinterpret_cast<float*>(Base + 0x2534BF0) = 60.0f;
> ```


That's amazing. Works great.

I do have a question though.
The ObjectGUID should be unique, right? (I mean the name implies that), though when I read out the GUIDs of all objects together with their positions and other info, I get a lot of duplicates.
Also, the target and mouseover target have the same behavior. Am I doing anything wrong or am I misinterpreting the GUID.

Also, I found the current players name at "Wow.exe+0x26133E8" (It's my first time trying to find offsets, hope this is useable and right lol)

----------


## xalcon

wow's GUIDs are unique. Keep in mind they are 128 bit numbers. If you only read 64 bit, then you might run into duplicates, especially since they are not randomly generated but have an actual structure encoded into them.

----------


## SatyPardus

> wow's GUIDs are unique. Keep in mind they are 128 bit numbers. If you only read 64 bit, then you might run into duplicates, especially since they are not randomly generated but have an actual structure encoded into them.


Aaaaah... Yeah I really have trouble finding resources for the proper types of fields. I was thinking it's a 64bit value as it returned the most promising results. 128bits works perfectly now and got no duplicates anymore (as far as I see).
Thank you a lot.

Another thing: The Object Types are single bytes, right? I found in the Constant Data Thread it's announced as "uint", though the values don't line up at all. I currently get 7 for myself, 6 for other player, 5 for NPCs and 8 for Objects like couldrons, foodcrates etc. But I can not line that up with any information I could find. Any search terms for these kind of things would be greatly appreciated! I just try to google for example "wow classic memory reading unit types" but that doesn't get the results I come up with. (No matter what variable type I use)

----------


## KKira

> wow's GUIDs are unique. Keep in mind they are 128 bit numbers. If you only read 64 bit, then you might run into duplicates, especially since they are not randomly generated but have an actual structure encoded into them.


Can you explain how a size of 4 stores 128 bits? assuming 4 is in bytes 4*8 = 32 bits, or am I misunderstanding the size in the descriptors?
also what does flags and MIRROR_ALL mean?

----------


## ChrisIsMe

> Can you explain how a size of 4 stores 128 bits? assuming 4 is in bytes 4*8 = 32 bits, or am I misunderstanding the size in the descriptors?
> also what does flags and MIRROR_ALL mean?


I'm not sure I get what you're saying, but I feel like you're trying to think of the whole GUID being in one single address, which it's not. 



```
struct ObjectGUID {
    int guid1;
    int guid2;
    int guid3;
    int guid4;
};
```

----------


## xalcon

> Can you explain how a size of 4 stores 128 bits? assuming 4 is in bytes 4*8 = 32 bits, or am I misunderstanding the size in the descriptors?
> also what does flags and MIRROR_ALL mean?


/* EDIT: Descriptor field sizes are actually not given in bytes but DWORDs and therefore need to be multiplied by 4 */
Generally, yes, Descriptor Fields are given with their size in bytes (even though the values arent 100% correct, i recall seeing some comments on the MoP descriptor dumper tomrus has on his github). I'm not fully informed on this topic since the last time I actually played around with the object manager was back in cata. 
See, the GUID is structured as it contains several information like object type, server, npc id and so on.



> For creatures, pets, objects, and vehicles: [Unit type]-0-[server ID]-[instance ID]-[zone UID]-[ID]-[spawn UID] (Example: "Creature-0-970-0-11-31146-000136DF91")


I assume that the "GUID" in the object descriptor is what wowpedia calls the "spawn id". The full guid is stored elsewhere.
On the topic of mirror flags, i have no clue. Might have something to do with server synchronization. Maybe someone else can enlighten us.




> Another thing: The Object Types are single bytes, right? I found in the Constant Data Thread it's announced as "uint", though the values don't line up at all. I currently get 7 for myself, 6 for other player, 5 for NPCs and 8 for Objects like couldrons, foodcrates etc. But I can not line that up with any information I could find. Any search terms for these kind of things would be greatly appreciated! I just try to google for example "wow classic memory reading unit types" but that doesn't get the results I come up with. (No matter what variable type I use)


It depends, what type are we talking about? There are actually 2:
A 4 byte bit mask in the object manager linked list entries and a 1 byte type value in the object descriptor.
The bitmask has a bit set for each descriptor type this object has while the type value in the object descriptor itself is the actual object type.
The values in the constant data thread are probably severely outdated and I'm not in the position to verify the current ones since I'm only working on the 1.12.1 client at the moment - but I recall seeing some updated ones in one of the bin dump threads of legion.. or WoD, not sure. (I know there are quite a few, so this will be a bit of work, but i cant spoon feed you everything, right?  :Big Grin: )

----------


## shauren

> Generally, yes, Descriptor Fields are given with their size in bytes (even though the values arent 100% correct, i recall seeing some comments on the MoP descriptor dumper tomrus has on his github). I'm not fully informed on this topic since the last time I actually played around with the object manager was back in cata. 
> See, the GUID is structured as it contains several information like object type, server, npc id and so on.
> 
> I assume that the "GUID" in the object descriptor is what wowpedia calls the "spawn id". The full guid is stored elsewhere.


Your assumption would be incorrect, that is in fact the full guid, each "field" in the format described on wowpedia does not take up a full int/byte/whatever, they are packed more densely
See TrinityCore ObjectGuid class for an example (accurate for Creature guids but not all 40+ types) TrinityCore/ObjectGuid.h at c674a3a18843c79b133600667f0b2bfc4c3d6594 . TrinityCore/TrinityCore . GitHub




> On the topic of mirror flags, i have no clue. Might have something to do with server synchronization. Maybe someone else can enlighten us.


These determine what fields you are allowed to see on client (checked serverside)




> It depends, what type are we talking about? There are actually 2:
> A 4 byte bit mask in the object manager linked list entries and a 1 byte type value in the object descriptor.
> The bitmask has a bit set for each descriptor type this object has while the type value in the object descriptor itself is the actual object type.
> The values in the constant data thread are probably severely outdated and I'm not in the position to verify the current ones since I'm only working on the 1.12.1 client at the moment - but I recall seeing some updated ones in one of the bin dump threads of legion.. or WoD, not sure. (I know there are quite a few, so this will be a bit of work, but i cant spoon feed you everything, right? )


Constants data is indeed outdated, object types changed in 8.0 with addition of ActivePlayer and AzeriteItem stuff - applies to classic as well since its based on 8.0 client

----------


## xalcon

> Your assumption would be incorrect, that is in fact the full guid, each "field" in the format described on wowpedia does not take up a full int/byte/whatever, they are packed more densely
> See TrinityCore ObjectGuid class for an example (accurate for Creature guids but not all 40+ types) TrinityCore/ObjectGuid.h at c674a3a18843c79b133600667f0b2bfc4c3d6594 . TrinityCore/TrinityCore . GitHub


/* EDIT: A misunderstood the size in the descriptor fields. Size is indeed multiplied by 4 bytes, so the descriptor contains the full 128 bit GUID. Sorry! The following paragraph contains bullshit and is only retained to show how bad i am. */
The code you are refering to uses the 64 bit _high part of the guid to encode additional data. I was talking about the lower 32 bit of the _low part. I think we are talking about different things here. I dare to say the ObjectDescriptor.GUID field does not contain the full GUID but only the lower 32 bit and the full GUID is actually stored in the object manager linked list entry. But - as always - take my information with a grain of salt :P There might be a way to encode 128 bit worth of data into a 32 bit space that I don't know about - but Trinity's ObjectGuid isnt doing that.





> Constants data is indeed outdated, object types changed in 8.0 with addition of ActivePlayer and AzeriteItem stuff - applies to classic as well since its based on 8.0 client


I see a lot of conflicting information about this, but 8.0 would make the most sense to me. Thanks for your input.

----------


## shauren

I should have extended the hilighted lines to include one more function, my bad

Adding to that, pay close attention to what ida shows you, client can compare/read/store entire guid at once using xmm registers

----------


## NoxiaZ

Hi, 

Anyone found the offset for the Viewmatrix of the Camera?  :Smile:

----------


## georgeon

please,how to get the unit name?
ObjectName1 = ObjMgrPtr + 0x478,
ObjectName2 = ObjMgrPtr + 0xE0,
UnitName1 = ObjMgrPtr + 0x17B8,
UnitName2 = ObjMgrPtr + 0xE0,
the offset i can not get any more...thx

----------

